# eclipse installation



## minke (Dec 11, 2010)

Looking for an alternative replacement for Dreamweaver i found eclipse. There is eclipse for java, C++, php... Which eclipse port to install for html, css and php?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm installing just "pure" Eclipse and then look for useful plugins.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 11, 2010)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> I'm installing just "pure" Eclipse and then look for useful plugins.



Yup this is the correct way to install it.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 11, 2010)

I've updated java/eclipse-cdt in FreeBSD ports recently


----------

